# Instrument 2 Prototype fase.



## Arie Kabaalstra

't is alweer een poosje geleden dat ik een geheel horloge gemaakt heb..

de laatste tijd vooral aan het ontwerpen geweest, omdat ik nog niet over een werkplaats kon beschikken.. 
Welnu, inmiddels heb ik mijn intrek genomen in mijn woning, met 18 m² "schuur" en een "Atelier" op 1 hoog van 14 m²..










Ok.. ik moest hier nog even wat opruimen.. maar ik was ten tijde van deze foto nog volop bezig met het inruimen van de lades, en ik kwam een oude verslaving tegen.. rechts onder op de foto.. de Rubiks kubus..

op de laatste Rikketik wel wat gereedschappen gescoord..










Bergeon Wijzerafnemer, Bergeon wijzerplaat beschermers, Bergeon Oliegevers, Oogloupes 5x en 10 x, en een balgje..
Dus, met alles "Pretty well sorted, werd het weer eens tijd om een horloge te gaan bouwen.. de Instrument 2..

Begonnen natuurlijk, met het op tekening zetten van de kast.. het grootste, en meest complexe onderdeel van een horloge










Daarna gaat er dus een stuk Titanium op de draaibank..uitfrezen kan natuurlijk ook, maar draaien geeft een mooier oppervlak.. Draaien dus..










Hier is de binnenkant op maat gedraaid, zodat we de boel af kunnen zagen, en..










Dan is de voorkant aan de beurt, zitting voor het glas, en een mooi schuin kantje naar de wijzerplaat..
En dan hebben we dus een "Caseblank"










Zo dus...

Middels een spandoorn die ik tussen de bedrijven door even heb gemaakt, spannen we de blank dan op de freesbank










zodat we er een Volhardmetalen Frees van 4 mm op los kunnen laten..










Titanium is en blijft Taai spul tenslotte.. maar.. even later...










Hadden we toch de buitencontour van de kast.. de Lugs zijn nog afgerond, maar die worden in een later stadium nog nabewerkt..
Daarna wordt de frees vervangen voor een Bolkopfrees, om de "Math-Rays" te frezen, middels een programma met wat wiskundige functies om dit patroon te bereiken..










En, met dit resultaat ben ik wel tevreden..










Op naar de volgende stap.. Ik had al eens een Display Caseback gemaakt, maar nog nooit een dichte Caseback.. 
Een stuk RVS Plaat in de draaibank, en aan de slag..










Na het draaien van de binnekant, het deksel omgedraaid voor de buitenkant.. hier is ie op dikte gedraaid, tijd voor de schuine kant, en een mooie Sunburst..










het Glas is besteld, alleen is de freesbank momenteel bezet met een andere klus.. zodra die eraf is ga ik de wijzerplaat en wijzers maken.
In de tussentijd kan ik dan alvast wel de Houderring voor het kaliber maken.. ik heb 2 opties.. Handwinder of automaat..

In het geval van een handwinder gaat er een ETA 2763 in, als 't een automaat wordt, dan kast ik de ETA 2472 in..
Momenteel heb ik wel contact met Uurwerkfabrikanten, en ik heb wat "offertes" binnen.. Soprod maakt momenteel de meeste kans, de Soprod A10/2 vind ik heel mooi, omdat ie zo dun is, en ze zijn leverbaar met COSC certificering.. geeft ook weer wat meerwaarde aan je horloge..


----------



## Bidle

Hoi Arie,

Toch leuk dat je hier ons ook op de hoogte houd!!
Ziet er goed uit, maarre wanneer denk je dat de Kaliber2010 limited af is??? ;-)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

als de serie op 1 exemplaar gelimiteerd is.. over een week ofzo?..:-d

't zou een mooie "Start" zijn van mijn bedrijf als ik een Limited edition kan bouwen voor dit, of een ander Forum.. degenen die zo'n horloge bestellen, die willen iets bijzonders.. en iets bijzonders is precies wat ik probeer te realiseren.. 

't hangt natuurlijk ook af van de mogelijkheden tot levering van de uurwerken.. en, de keuze voor wel of niet COSC certified.., er zijn nog wel wat dingen uit te pluizen.. maar da's niets waar ik uiteindelijk geen oplossing voor vind..


----------



## Bidle

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> als de serie op 1 exemplaar gelimiteerd is.. over een week ofzo?..:-d
> 
> 't zou een mooie "Start" zijn van mijn bedrijf als ik een Limited edition kan bouwen voor dit, of een ander Forum.. degenen die zo'n horloge bestellen, die willen iets bijzonders.. en iets bijzonders is precies wat ik probeer te realiseren..
> 
> 't hangt natuurlijk ook af van de mogelijkheden tot levering van de uurwerken.. en, de keuze voor wel of niet COSC certified.., er zijn nog wel wat dingen uit te pluizen.. maar da's niets waar ik uiteindelijk geen oplossing voor vind..


Was uiteraard als grapje compliment bedoeld. Echter zou het natuurlijk best een goed idee kunnen zijn. Vermoed dat er mogelijkheden genoeg zijn en dat Martin en Ernie (forum-eigenaar) hier zeker voor open staan. 
Ik zou het iig erg leuk vinden en zou je er best bij willen helpen!!


----------



## Ernie Romers

Arie kan contact met me opnemen.


----------



## MHe225

Zonder gekheid - ik vraag mij af of jullie gedachten kunnen lezen. Dit idee kwam al eerder in mij op, echter ik dacht niet dat dit jouw (= Arie) idee was voor jou bedrijf. Maar het zou een mooie manier zijn om jezelf te profileren, c.q. op de kaart te zetten. Vraag is hoe zo'n Kal 2010 LE uit moet gaan zien - vrije hand voor Arie, inspraak voor de deelnemers (a la WUS CMW Project), prijskaartje, .... Mogelijkheden te over.

Daar moet Arie eerst maar eens goed over nadenken, dan met Ernie praten en dan, wie weet. Ik ben in ieder geval zeer geïnteresseerd en eveneens bereid te helpen.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Even op zaken vooruitlopend, maar aansluitend op de vorige spreker..



> Vraag is hoe zo'n Kal 2010 LE uit moet gaan zien - vrije hand voor Arie, inspraak voor de deelnemers (a la WUS CMW Project), prijskaartje,


Qua inspraak, denk ik dan eerder aan ee Poll voor een model, dat wil zeggen.. wat voor soort horloge moet het worden.. een Dresser, Duiker, Vlieger, of iets anders..

Omdat ik vanwege de Herkenbaarheid van mijn werk absoluut een aantal zaken wil laten terugkomen in elk horloge.
Als je teveel anderen laat meebeslissen, dan krijg je weliswaar een horloge wat veel mensen mooi zullen vinden, maar je loopt het risico dat het "esperanto-design" wordt.. veel van alles.. maar van alles niks".. een beetje zoals de eerste Ford Mondeo..'t was geen lelijke auto.. maar mooi was ie ook zeker niet..

Horloges maken die Iedereen zomaar mooi vind?.. dat laat ik wel aan Rolex over..:-d







:-d

't zit momenteel een beetje in de pen... ik ga nog niet te veel op de zaken vooruitlopen.. eerst moet de Instrument 2 af.. en .. misschien begin ik binnenkort ook wel aan een prototype van de Instrument 1.. de "productieversie" zeg maar.. vergeleken met de Alu Instrument 1 die nu om mijn pols zit.. mag ie wel een millimeter of 4 groter.. 40 mm lijkt me een mooie maat.. een Vintage model kast moet je niet té groot maken.. dan is het niet geloofwaardig..


----------



## MHe225

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> .... Qua inspraak, denk ik dan eerder aan ee Poll voor een model, dat wil zeggen.. wat voor soort horloge moet het worden.. een Dresser, Duiker, Vlieger, of iets anders ....
> 
> Omdat ik vanwege de Herkenbaarheid van mijn werk absoluut een aantal zaken wil laten terugkomen in elk horloge.
> Als je teveel anderen laat meebeslissen, dan krijg je weliswaar een horloge wat veel mensen mooi zullen vinden, maar je loopt het risico dat het "esperanto-design" wordt.. veel van alles.. maar van alles niks".. een beetje zoals de eerste Ford Mondeo..'t was geen lelijke auto.. maar mooi was ie ook zeker niet.


Als we toch voor onze schaduw uit aan het lopen zijn ...... Helemaal mee eens, Arie |>

Teruglezend heb ik de deur verder open gezet en meer inspraak gesuggereerd dan ik bedoelde of in gedachten had. Ik kan mij helemaal verenigen met jouw positie t.a.v. "design by committee" Werkt niet echt en je krijgt inderdaad _veel van alles ... en van alles niks._ 
Pierre Terblanche, jaren de baas- en hoofd ontwerper bij Ducati, heeft meermalen min of meer hetzelfde gezegd en dit heeft er uiteindelijk ook toe geleid dat hij opgestapt is. Zijn ontwerpen waren "ietwat" polariserend en toen de directie / het bedrijf teveel begon te schaven en knabbelen aan zijn geesteskinderen, hield hij het voor gezien.

Wij worstelen met de WUS CMW projecten ook met "te veel koks in de keuken" en het verwateren van het ontwerp of originele idee door te veel inspraak en ook 2013 ST5 project dreigde eenzelfde lot te ondergaan. Dus hadden wij zeer autoritair een paar (ontwerp) parameters vastgelegd en sommige polls een beetje bijgestuurd.

Ik zal dit onderwerp verder laten rusten en we wachten gewoon lekker af totdat jij aangeeft dat je hier zin, tijd en ruimte voor hebt. En als niet, even goede vrienden en kijken we louter over je schouder mee.

Ron


----------



## T_I

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Horloges maken die Iedereen zomaar mooi vind?.. dat laat ik wel aan Rolex over..:-d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :-d


Liever niet, doe mij dan maar een echt mooi klokje. ;-)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Momenteel zit ik wat dat betreft in een spagaat.. als ik aan uurwerken kan komen, kan ik een reeks horloges bouwen, maar.. dan moet ik wel de financieën hebben om die uurwerken in te kopen.. af fabriek kan, maar dan willen ze graag dat je er 1000 afneemt in één keer..

Als ik op voorhand 1000 bestellingen heb.. dan is het geen probleem.. maar wie besteld een horloge dat nog nooit gebouwd is?.. 

Beetje Kip-ei verhaal dus.. 

Neemt echter niet weg dat als ik op aanvraag van, of voor/namens Kaliber 2010 een reeks horloges kan bouwen als Limited Edition, dat dat wel een Kickstarter kan zijn..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik heb inmiddels wat uurwerkfabrikanten aangeschreven.. Ik heb eigenlijk als basis eis dat er een zwitsers kaliber in mijn horloges komt.. 'k wil niets dan kwaliteit..

van 2 heb ik wel prijzen doorgekregen, maar bij één gaat het dan om orders van 1000 stuks of meer.. dat geld?.. daar kan ik een huis van kopen.. een andere fabrikant doet niet moeilijk over kleine oplagen.. maar hun automaatjes met Datum zijn al duurder dan een ETA/Valjoux 7750.. willen we dat?.. zo ja.. dan ga ik die bestellen


----------



## Martin_B

Ik kan niet voor de portomonnee van anderen praten, maar zogauw je boven de paar honderd euro voor het geheel uitkomt, wordt je doelgroep gauw erg klein


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

een paar honderd euro voor het geheel..zou leuk zijn als ik dat haal.. maar bedenk wel.. een handgemaakt horloge, met Titanium Kast, en een zwitsers mechanisch uurwerk, saffierglas, en gewoon een goede afwerking... past daar een prijskaartje van laten we zeggen 300,- op?.. 

We moeten natuurlijk wel realistisch blijven.. als ik goedkope horloges had willen maken, dan zou ik alles outsourcen naar China.. en dan kan ik onderdelen die niet door de kwaliteitscontrole komen gewoon wegflikkeren.. 

Mijn insteek is wat GOEDS maken.. en dat zo veel mogelijk zelf doen.. daar zit een prijskaartje aan natuurlijk..


----------



## Inca Bloc

MHe225 said:


> Zonder gekheid - ik vraag mij af of jullie gedachten kunnen lezen. Dit idee kwam al eerder in mij op, echter ik dacht niet dat dit jouw (= Arie) idee was voor jou bedrijf. Maar het zou een mooie manier zijn om jezelf te profileren, c.q. op de kaart te zetten. Vraag is hoe zo'n Kal 2010 LE uit moet gaan zien - vrije hand voor Arie, inspraak voor de deelnemers (a la WUS CMW Project), prijskaartje, .... Mogelijkheden te over.
> 
> Daar moet Arie eerst maar eens goed over nadenken, dan met Ernie praten en dan, wie weet. Ik ben in ieder geval zeer geïnteresseerd en eveneens bereid te helpen.


Inca PM'de MacKabaalstra ook al hieromtrent........


----------



## Martin_B

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> een paar honderd euro voor het geheel..zou leuk zijn als ik dat haal.. maar bedenk wel.. een handgemaakt horloge, met Titanium Kast, en een zwitsers mechanisch uurwerk, saffierglas, en gewoon een goede afwerking... past daar een prijskaartje van laten we zeggen 300,- op?..
> 
> We moeten natuurlijk wel realistisch blijven.. als ik goedkope horloges had willen maken, dan zou ik alles outsourcen naar China.. en dan kan ik onderdelen die niet door de kwaliteitscontrole komen gewoon wegflikkeren..
> 
> Mijn insteek is wat GOEDS maken.. en dat zo veel mogelijk zelf doen.. daar zit een prijskaartje aan natuurlijk..


Ik zeg niet dat het het niet waard is, in tegendeel, alleen dat het dan moeilijker wordt de geïnteresseerde mensen te vinden en een voldoende oplage te halen


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik ben momenteel druk doende om allerhande zaken uit te zoeken.. 't lijkt of ik mijn bedrijf al gestart ben.. 

Toeleveranciers van van alles wat.. 

Goedkope "klokkies" maken.. dat laat ik wel over aan chinezen.. .. zoals gezegd.. ik wil wat goeds maken.. wat unieks.. ik heb met dat stralenpatroon op mijn horlogekasten iets wat ik nog niet eerder gezien heb.. geslepen.. ja.. dat wel, maar niet gefreesd.. 
Alles wordt ook in Nederland gemaakt.. ook de dingen die ik uit moet besteden, omdat ik het zelf niet kan, laat ik doen in Nederland..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Net Terug uit de Werkplaats.. werkje van niet meer dan 1½ minuut, maar wel een belangrijk werkje...










de Gravure op de Caseback..

zoals de Caseback vermeldt.. er komt in deze een ETA 2763.. 'k heb er nog 2 liggen. en ze zijn, net als de potentiële uurwerken voor de "serieproductie" 11½'''.. dus wat er ook in komt in een later stadium, 't zal wel passen..


----------



## JohnGo

Ik word al benieuwd naar de rest! 
Mooie foto's van het metaal in bewerking! Ik vind het altijd fantastisch om die mooie vormen uit een massief blokje te zien komen :-!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik geniet er ook altijd van om Vormen uit Massief metaal te zien ontstaan.. daarom ben ik zo gek op mijn vak..

de grootste uitdaging had ik een paar maanden geleden toen ik wat Titanium inkocht.. ik had geen idee of mijn machines dat aan zouden kunnen, Titanium is tenslotte behoorlijk taai en vrij hard..

't eerste wat ik gedaan heb.. is dus de kast die ik voor de Instrument 1 van Aluminium gemaakt heb, eens in Titanium maken.. en.. da's gelukt!










er zitten alleen wat schoonheidsfoutjes in.. daarom is dit maar een "proof of concept" en wordt ie niet verder afgebouwd, tenzij ik her en der een paar tienden materiaal kan "winnen" door intern wat dingen te verschuiven... zoals een wijzerplaat met een iets dikkere rand, en een ander achterdeksel.. dan kan ik de bovenkant, waar een foutje zit, een paar tienden "laten zakken"


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Vanavond even lekker zitten "McGyveren" met mijn Cam Software.. een programma dat CNC programma's kan maken van tekeningen die gemaakt zijn met een CAD tekenprogramma..

Ik zat met het probleem dat de Plugin voor het opmaken van Boogteksten niet werkte.. bleek een .NET Versieconflictje te zijn.. de Plugin draait op Framework 3.0, en ik heb Framework 3.5 op mijn PC vanwege het schrijven van CNC besturingssoftware voor speciale machines.. 
Er bleek een nieuwe versie van die plugin te zijn.. die heb ik maar even opgehaald.. en meteen een bibliotheek "Stickfonts" binnengehengeld..










en daar maar eens mee aan de slag gegaan. Jay!.. dat werkt.. ik ben een blij man..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

De afgelopen dagen is er fysiek niet veel gedaan aan de Instrument 2.. How come?.. wel.. ik heb eens wat heen en weer zitten mailen en bellen met diverse leveranciers.. 

Ik moet tenslotte ook weten wat een horloge me gaat kosten om te bouwen.. zodat ik een kostprijs heb waar ik de uiteindelijke prijs op kan gaan baseren.. 

Soprod gaat in elk geval met 90% zekerheid mijn Leverancier voor Kalibers worden.. de CAL. A10/2 om precies te zijn.. een mooie dunne automaat, met 42 hr autonomie, 28800 bph, gerodhineerde platine, bruggen en rotor, waar ik dan zelf nog mijn logo in ga graveren.. 

't was in elk geval lonend om de prijzen van 2 metaalleveranciers eens naast elkaar te leggen.. scheelt een Factor 3!!.. dus met de eerste 100 kasten heb ik er al 200 bespaard!..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Vanmiddag de werkplaats maar weer eens ingelopen.. genoeg gerekend de afgelopen dagen..










Messingplaat geofferd aan een Volhardmetalen freesje, met een CNC programma als slachtritueel.. 










Braampjes weggepoetst..

en..










Hats & Flats..

de wijzerplaat heb ik even "voor't smoel" een Sunburst geslepen.. en een kleurtje gegeven.. transparant donkerblauw.. die staat nu te drogen...


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

De afgelopen dagen is het hier wat stil geweest.. maar... ik heb niet stil gezeten.. verre van zelfs..

Zoals al gezegd.. de wijzerplaat een kleurtje gegeven..










Maar..deze indices waren me nog niet naar het zin.. en de wijzerplaat was ook nog niet goed.. wat doe je dan?.. Opnieuw!.. Precies..










deze is wel strak.. ik heb in de uur-indices ook een holte gefreesd van 0.15 mm diep.. die kan ik opvullen met Lume..

en verder?..










Wijzers.. dit is de eerste set.. maar voor ze er zo uitzien.. moet er wel het nodige gebeuren..










zoals afbramen.. met een heel fijn diamantvijltje de bramen eraf.. dan slijpen, en morgen polijsten..










de "Fruits of labour" de hele avond op mijn gemakje achter de werkbank gezeten.. en 4 sets wijzers in orde gemaakt.. morgen moeten de naafjes van de wijzers getrokken worden..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Momenteel doende met Kalibertjes.. nee.. geen uurwerken.. meetgereedschapjes..










Dit is de eerste.. een Urenwijzer kaliber met een diameter van 1.500mm ±2µm, om de diameter van de urenwijzernaaf te meten..

als de wijzer er strak opgaat.. is ie goed..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

2 down.. one to go..










een klein stempeltje gemaakt om de naafjes op maat te trekken..


----------



## Skv

Ben heel erg benieuwd naar het eindresultaat!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik ook.. maar de voltooiing nadert met rasse schreden.. 

mijn to-do list slinkt, terwijl het aantal onderdelen groeit.. dat gaat de goede kant op.. 

Vanavond.. of morgen.. ga ik de ring maken waar het kaliber in gemonteerd gaat worden.. dan moet er nog een groefje in de kast komen waarmee ik de ring in de kast bevestig, een pakking draaien voor het glas, en de kast nabewerken (lugs nafrezen, lugholes en stiftboring erin boren/frezen wijzerplaat spuiten).. Ik hoop em maandag/dinsdag klaar te hebben..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Wat nu?.. 8 maart.. en een dik pak sneeuw?..










'k had besloten maar eens een paar nette "neusjes" te maken voor de wijzerzetter.. er zaten metalen neusjes bij.. maar die beschadigen mijn zorgvuldig gepolijste wijzers.. dat moeten we niet hebben..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Vanavond op de "grote" draaibank gewerkt:










Uurwerkring gemaakt, en daarna alles even gepast.. het kaliber past in de ring, de wijzerplaat en indexringen ook.. het kaliber ligt net vrij van de achterkant van de wijzerplaat.. dus..

even kijken..










zo is ie met de kast erop..

Morgen de uurwerkring op hoogte draaien, dan de kast afwerken, wijzerplaat lakken, glas persen.. en de band eraan.. bijna klaar


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Almost there...










Stift op lengte maken, secondenwijzer pas maken, glaspakking draaien en wijzerplaat lakken.. moet lukken vandaag.. 

Liep gisteren wel tegen een "probleem" aan.. in één van de lugholes brak mijn boortje.. die moest ik eruit slijpen met een diamantstiftje.. ben ik verdikke een uur mee bezig geweest...


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

*DONE!*










Ik ga er eerst even lekker van genieten.. pot bier erbij..


----------



## T_I

Groot gelijk, hij is mooi geworden.


----------



## joins

Heel mooi. Heel leuke thread om te volgen.


----------



## Inca Bloc

de kast lijkt op de wijzerplaat van een Atlantic Worldmaster Art-deco, erg mooi!


----------



## JohnGo

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> *DONE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ga er eerst even lekker van genieten.. pot bier erbij..


En gelijk heb je Arie! Wat een mooie, speciale klok! Ik heb alvast genoten van deze thread, ik vind het heel leuk dat je stap voor stap ons meeneemt in de totstandkoming van het horloge en dat je van die 'work in progress' foto's hier laat zien van de machinale bewerkingen die je doet om tot dit resultaat te komen |>

Grtz,

John


----------



## vanhessche

Proficiat Arie, mooi staaltje vakmanschap!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Thanks voor alle positieve reacties..

en het effect van die wijzerplaat.. ja.. dat is vergelijkbaar met wat ik op de kast heb.. vandaag is een gekkehuis geweest.. zoveel reacties gekregen op facebook en een aarzelend begin op twitter.. mijn tablet lag de hele avond naast mijn PC te fluiten als een gesjeesde kanarie..

toegiftje..










Ok.. ik heb em zelf gebouwd.. maar ik ben er trots op.. mag dat?... de Indexen geven precies het beeld wat me voor ogen stond.. de Uren bovenop.. verheven boven de wijzerplaat, en de minuten eronder..


----------



## Ernie Romers

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> ..vandaag is een gekkehuis geweest.. zoveel reacties gekregen op facebook en een aarzelend begin op twitter.. mijn tablet lag de hele avond naast mijn PC te fluiten als een gesjeesde kanarie..


It's the power of Watchuseek, Jan :-!


----------



## Inca Bloc

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Thanks voor alle positieve reacties..
> 
> ik heb em zelf gebouwd.


 Naar hoeveel man-uren vertaalt zich dit Arie? Lijkt me toch redelijk intensief, zo buiten je job om, op relatief korte termijn zulks te verwezenlijken? en je mag er zékér trots op zijn!
grtzz,
I-B


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

buiten de job om?.. i wish.. ik heb geen job.. dat wil zeggen.. ik ben gereedschapmaker van huis uit.. maar ik ben eigenlijk Horlogemaker sinds de jaarwisseling.. 
Ik kan met alle "publicity" eigenlijk niet meer terug.. Ik ga Door.. JHB Watches gaat dit jaar van start... 

als ik geen baan kan vinden.. dan maak ik er wel een..


----------



## Inca Bloc

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> JHB Watches gaat dit jaar van start...
> als ik geen baan kan vinden.. dan maak ik er wel een..


 That's the spirit! Zo ben ik ook ooit voor mezelf begonnen.... Hard werken en zékér niet omkijken, je toekomst bepaal jezelf, zorg dat je leeft, en niet geleefd wordt!
Veel succes kerel,
Mvg,
I-B


----------



## merl

Gefeliciteerd Arie, het is een mooi origineel horloge geworden!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

dankje.. want dat was ook precies de bedoeling.. !..

Kopieën zijn er al genoeg.. ik heb ernaar gestreefd om iets te maken dat in de positieve zin "nergens op lijkt"..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik heb de Instrument 2 vandeweek eens op een lederen bandje gezet..










Niet gek... helemaal niet gek..


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Die lederen band smaakte naar meer..

Ik ben ook weg van Rally banden.. zeker als het horloge een beetje een Vintage uitstraling heeft.. dus...










Maar.. ik ben ook gek op Nato's.. en.. met het rood op de wijzerplaat.. dacht ik.. laat ik eens gek doen.. 










Ben er nog niet achter welke ik het mooist vind....


----------



## Inca Bloc

Arie Kabaalstra said:


> Momenteel zit ik wat dat betreft in een spagaat.. als ik aan uurwerken kan komen, kan ik een reeks horloges bouwen, maar.. dan moet ik wel de financieën hebben om die uurwerken in te kopen.. af fabriek kan, maar dan willen ze graag dat je er 1000 afneemt in één keer..
> 
> Als ik op voorhand 1000 bestellingen heb.. dan is het geen probleem.. maar wie besteld een horloge dat nog nooit gebouwd is?..
> 
> Beetje Kip-ei verhaal dus..
> 
> Neemt echter niet weg dat als ik op aanvraag van, of voor/namens Kaliber 2010 een reeks horloges kan bouwen als Limited Edition, dat dat wel een Kickstarter kan zijn..


je kan mss verschillende fabrikanten om "staaltjes" van een binnenwerk vragen?


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Ik heb een Offerte van Soprod.. Ik kan zonder extra kosten een "Sample" van een klein aantal uurwerken laten komen.. ga ik binnenkort doen.. want.. dat stelt me in staat om een aantal "definitieve" modellen te bouwen.. een "nul-serie" dus.. 

Bovendien.. ben ik benaderd door een ander "microbrand" voor het vervaardigen van onderdelen.. dat levert munten op waarmee ik mijn eigen opstart zou kunnen gaan financieren... Dat opent perspectieven.. kortom.. we gaan er voor!..


----------



## T_I

Goed nieuws allemaal. Mooi dat je dit zo kan oppakken.


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Modulair ontwerpen heeft zo zijn voordelen..

Ik had al eens een wijzerplaat gemaakt voor de Instrument 1... 
maar.. die past ook in de Instrument 2










Dus.. sinds een uurtje gaat de Instrument 2 met een Titaniumm/Aluminium Sandwich wijzerplaat door het leven..


----------



## Bidle

Idd leuk dat je zo kunt afwisselen. Goed bezig met de hobby!


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

een hobby is het al lang niet meer.. 

zie ook : 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f77/project-p1lot-one-limited-edition-1326602.html

Momenteel dus druk doende met dat project.. zodra dat achter de rug is, dan ga ik verder aan het uitwerken van de prototypes Dumet Instrument 1 en Instrument 2, een paar samples van het beoogde uurwerk zien te bemachtigen.. en daarmee 2 proto's bouwen..


----------



## Bidle

Heb het gezien, maar voor mij blijft het hobbyen. 

Zodra je je eigen uurwerk hebt, dan ben je goed op weg. Voor iemand met jouw kunde moet dat redelijk te doen zijn. ;-)


----------



## Arie Kabaalstra

Kunde is één... maar er komt ook de nodige machinerie bij kijken... mijn CNC machine is wel nauwkeurig genoeg.. maar te "lomp"... en..ik moet nog wel het nodige oefenen..


----------

